# Brauche Meinung zu diesem PC-Kompletsystem



## Radik (29. September 2008)

Hallo, möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zulegen, also ein Komplettsystem mit Monitor.
Da ich mich da leider in der Hardware nicht so sehr gut auskenne, wollte ich hier nach euren Meinung fragen.

Also ich brauche den, um zu designen (Photoshop), programmieren(PhpMyAdmin Xamp usw, server simulation). natürlichen sollen mehrere Programme, parallel laufen können.
Und natürlich ab und zu auch gute PC Spiele spielen zu können.
UNd ist der PC zukunftsfähig? oder kann ich ihn nach einem Jahr wegschmeissen?

würde mich über paar Meinungen freuen,
oder Empfehlungen

hier der Link zum PC:https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/p...30_32&XTCsid=92fmdpfiqa02hru3i6le7181j0697cdc


----------



## chmee (29. September 2008)

Ist soweit in Ordnung. Aber Spielen wirst Du damit nicht können, die 7050 ist nichts wert. Also etwa 150 Euro raufpacken für eine aktuelle Grafikkarte ( zB ATI 4850 ), dann geht das. Aber dann kann bei jedem Versender genau so schauen. Unterm Strich kein Schnäppchen, sondern nur gut verpackt.

mfg chmee

Ach ja, sehe auch, dass kein Betriebssystem dabei ist, also nochmal etwa 100 Euro für zB WinXP Pro OEM.


----------



## fluessig (29. September 2008)

Für eine Grafikkarte mit Ati 4850 Chip ist das Netzteil zu schwach. Die leidige Erfahrung musste ich vor ein paar Wochen erst mit einem 400W be quiet! Netzteil machen. Sowie die Grafikkarte unter Volllast gerät wird die Darstellung fehlerhaft bis unspielbar.

Schwachstellen sind in diesem System ganz klar:
Mainboard
Grafikkarte (ist ja auf dem Mainboard)
ein Monitor der keinen DVI Anschluss hat
und Netzteil


Ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, aber es gibt schon Mainboards die maximal Kentsfield CPUs ansteuern können und noch nicht die neueren Yorkfield oder Wolfdale Modelle. D.h. solltest du den Wunsch haben die CPU aufzurüsten (es handelt sich hier jedoch um einen ziemlich guten Prozessor - eigene Meinung) wird das evtl. nur zusammen mit einem neuen Mainboard gehen.


----------



## Karlzberg (29. September 2008)

Brauchst Du denn unbedingt einen neuen Monitor und neue Eingabegeräte?
Ohne beides kommst Du für ein Gerät, zum guten Teil bestückt mit Markenhardware, mit anständiger GraKa gerade einmal 100 € teurer. 

Ich habe einmal so auf die Schnelle was bei Alternate zusammengestellt, was nur als Beispiel dienen soll:
http://www.alternate.de/html/tu.html?sc=824757060
Dort habe ich einmal einen der neuen AMD-Prozessoren eingebaut. In einigen Benchmarks ist er in puncto Arbeitsleistung wieder ein Stückchen besser, als die Intel-Konkurrenz in diesem Preissegment. In manchen Benchmarks gar deutlich schneller, in Spielen dafür langsamer. Vom Preis her machen beide Prozessoren aber keinen wirklichen Unterschied. 

Weiterhin solltest Du beachten, dass Du zum anständigen Betrieb der 4Gb RAM ein 64Bit-Betriebssystem benötigst.


----------



## chmee (29. September 2008)

Einspruch Euer Ehren 

Das Problem an puren 64Bit-Systemen ist das Kompatibilitätsding. Also anstatt vollem 4GB-Zugriff reicht 4GB eingebaut ( nur 3+GB im Zugriff ), dafür aber unproblematische Arbeit mit jeglicher Software unter WinXP-Pro.

Ich schreibe es fast jedes mal, wenn es um Systemempfehlungen geht :
Geld für ein System auszugeben muss sich jetzt lohnen, es gibt kein System, dass in einem Jahr noch "aktuell" ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (29. September 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Geld für ein System auszugeben muss sich jetzt lohnen, es gibt kein System, dass in einem Jahr noch "aktuell" ist.
> 
> mfg chmee



Ja, prinzipiell hast du Recht. 

Ich habe seine Frage nach der "Zukunftsfähigkeit" nach der Möglichkeit für Upgrades gedeutet. Und da ist meine Meinung, dass da in diesem System schon einiges ans Limit stößt. 
(Hab übrigens Recht, was den CPU Support betrifft: http://www.biostar-europe.com/v3/app/de/mb/cpu_support.php?S_ID=307)


----------



## Radik (29. September 2008)

erstmal vielen dank für die antworten, wegen dem Monitor und neuen Eingabesystemen.
Ich bin umgezogen und lasse meinen alten computer meinem Bruder, deswegen habe ich jetzt garkeinen, nur einen sehr alten laptop.

deswegen möchte ich mir komplettsystem kaufen.
Habe mir jetzt überlegt, doch den PC nichtt zukaufen , sondern einen zusammenstellen, denke ich mal ist besser so.
Und vielen dank für die Links ich gucke sie mir gleich an


----------

